# Pickmaster to Knuckle couplers



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Getting ready for my Xmas layout=a question  Is it possible to change a Pikemaster coupler to the old PW knuckle coupler?? Need the change to allow knuckle cars to be pulled by my Pikemaster loco.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought the pm would mate with a regular knuckle, no?


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

New Guy...as soon as I sent that I wondered about that. Doing a test run as we speak...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I would guess that if you wish to change them it would require the whole truck to be replaced. If you have the spare truck and the correct rivet or screw/nut, I cannot see why it would not work. I hope to do that someday myself with some Pikemaster rolling stock.


----------

